# Exiting/entering MX/US dual passports



## Firstlast (Jan 11, 2021)

Can anyone relate experience of entering/departing MX/US by air as a dual MX/US citizen. 
1. What passport information do you give when purchasing airline ticket
2. What MX immigration protocols do you follow when departing MX. 
3. What US immigration protocols do you follow when entering the US. 
4.What protocols do you follow when departing US. 
5. What MX immigration protocols when entering MX. 
Thanks


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I give themmy Mexican passport when in Mexico , if you go to the US they probably will ask to see your US passport to make sure you have a visa to go there.. when leaving Mexico I show the Mexican passport when enterig the US show the US passport .. 
When leaving the US show your US passport when coming into Mexico show your Mexican passport.. Remember than in Mexico you are Mexican and in the US you are a US citizen.. The airline may want to make sure yo can go there but if they do not care just show your Mexican passport in Mexico.
I am French Mexican so when I go to the US I show my French passport because I can get in as a tourist without a visa but if I go to Peru I just take my Mexican passport..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Firstlast said:


> Can anyone relate experience of entering/departing MX/US by air as a dual MX/US citizen.
> 1. What passport information do you give when purchasing airline ticket
> 2. What MX immigration protocols do you follow when departing MX.
> 3. What US immigration protocols do you follow when entering the US.
> ...


1. When I purchase the ticket, I give them my Mexican passport number. Mainly because I once understood that the airlines include the tourist visa fee in the cost if you are not Mexican. I don't know if that is true but I use the Mexican passport anyway. I don't think it matters.
2. When departing Mexico you have to fill out part of the immigration form that you can get at the airline counter or at INM at the airport. They take it from you when you board the plane. If you are traveling to or connecting through the US, you have to show them your US Passport when you check in.
3. 4. When entering or leaving the US, I use my US passport.
5. On returning to Mexico, I go through the Mexican citizen line.

In other countries, you can use either passport. Just be careful to use the same passport to enter and leave an individual country or the European Union. Switching in the middle of a country will confuse them and cause problems. Switching between countries is okay.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

This question came up several times on another forum for another country I used to read. I don't have dual passports, but I was reading what they said anyway.

Everything said above matches what I have read elsewhere. And I can confirm that when I book a round trip from Mexico to the US (and back) using my US passsport (because it's the only one I have), I do get charged a tourist fee. Here is the itemized air fare breakout from my last trip to the US:


Airfare:*437.00 USD*Mexico IVA Transportation Tax:*17.50 USD*U.S. Immigration User Fee:*7.00 USD*U.S. Customs User Fee:*5.99 USD*Mexico Departure Tax:*33.41 USD*U.S. APHIS User Fee:*3.96 USD*Mexico Tourism Tax:*28.00 USD*September 11th Security Fee:*5.60 USD*U.S. Passenger Facility Charge:*4.50 USD*

I think the only line item of the above that can maybe be avoided is the US$28 Mexico tourism tax. Some have said I can do something or other to apply for a refund of that charge because I'm a resident, but it seemed like too much hassle for that amount, so I haven't bothered to try. I don't fly back that often.

If you book using your Mexican passport, I wonder whether the US applies a tourism tax instead of the Mexican tourism tax?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

If you can afford the ticket you can afford the tax.. so why worry about small things unless you go back and forth a lot..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I recently booked a trip for a friend who does not use computers. We booked a trip from Guadalajara to La Paz and back. The airfare each way was 4 pesos! Not a typo, four pesos. However, when I went to pay for the tickets they added an $888 peso "airport usage fee" to the cost so the round trip cost $896 pesos. On different days there was a different fare, this was Volaris. Some days it was 4 pesos, some days 8 pesos, or 137 or 1400.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> I recently booked a trip for a friend who does not use computers. We booked a trip from Guadalajara to La Paz and back. The airfare each way was 4 pesos! Not a typo, four pesos. However, when I went to pay for the tickets they added an $888 peso "airport usage fee" to the cost so the round trip cost $896 pesos. On different days there was a different fare, this was Volaris. Some days it was 4 pesos, some days 8 pesos, or 137 or 1400.


same happened to me whe I booked a trip to Chiapas.. It was like 300 pesos but the net net ended up being over 2000 pesos for a return ticket that was Volars as well.. Stil a decent price but nothing like what they advertise..


----------

